# Sticky  [APP][WIP][UTILITY] RootzWiki Essentials



## Sully

*Who loves root/roms/hacking/modding/anything_better_than_stock? WE DO!







​*
We are in the midst of starting a fully open source application for the masses who love root. This is a pre cursor we thought we would use to get some feedback and features you might like to see in a purely free and open source app. We are looking into project leaders and developers, at this time we have a few in mind. But please take the time to tell us what you would like to see. Here is a list of some features we are looking into having included on the start up.
​

File management system
Font changing
Possibly overclocking
Recovery flashing
Reboot into certain options (I.E. Bootloader/recovery etc.)
Build Prop editor.
Much more!
We are setting this up to get some feedback of what you might like to see in the app, not everything can be in it from the start but we are excited that once we are done you can use the code to include it in your ROM's and use the code to build your own application!

If you would like to contribute please let us know by emailing us at [email protected]

_Note* Do not ask for ETA's_

Cheers!

_Sully_
​


----------



## Peter1

Undervolting, splash 1 and 2 change, will think of more.....


----------



## Ferman

This could be quite nice. I see file manager, font changer, and build.prop editor to be something to be quite nice for the first release.

I'm good a team management and getting all ideas thrown across the board and picking what'll be best for what and when. I wish I could help with development though I wish you guys luck.

Also there's a development platform or something I can't really remember called root tools or something like that made by @stericson on twitter which is for apps that will require root. Idk if you guys heard of it but it'd be interesting for it to be used if it fits.


----------



## Reannimated

This is a really good idea, and i would love to help if you ever need anything i'm a Java/Android Programer. Also if you have any writer positions still open i already sen't my application


----------



## mikeadamz

wpa_supplicant editor would be cool.. It'd allow using WPA Enterprise wifi networks.. You could call it "Advanced WiFi Settings"

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=1386


----------



## z3r0d3v1l

A multiple ROM installer that would install ROM's on partitions so that you could flash between them relatively quickly. See Boot Manager. Also, if you're going to hi though the terrible of creating a recovery you might as well create a data back up a elk (like Titanium our My Backup). Although I don't see the point in reinventing the wheel. I like the idea that it would be open source so it could be implemented in a custom ROM or a cooked mod... Kind of like a Swiss army app!


----------



## djrausch

Looking forward to this app! Hopefully I will be able to help in its creation.


----------



## excaliber88

I love the idea. On top of the functionality that you mentioned I would like the ability to change boot screens and battery icons. Good luck, and I would like to thank those who will contribute in advance!


----------



## AndroidBall

boot animation changer


----------



## ERIFNOMI

It would be great if the file management included the ability to mount system as -rw. It's a pain to do it through adb if you're doing something simple that otherwise doesn't need your PC.


----------



## BennyJr

Download theme's per rom..even tho that would probably be a bit much


----------



## JBirdVegas

Love it I want on the dev team.

How do you see this working? Standalone apk or public classes devs just call methods from a container package?

Either way enough talk let's see the github


----------



## dfskevinohyeah

root checker lol a link to a website that has the best/ top root apps i.e. mybackuproot, titanium backup, metamorph


----------



## jcase

I plan to push this project to the RootzWiki github in the coming days, basing it on my unreleased toolbox project.

First push will be what I have done, and what is on my current todo list.

Then I or any interested developer can tackle suggestions in this thread.

Main project license will likely be GPLv2 or v3. All contributions will have to have a compatible license to be accepted.

Plugins maybe licenced as seen got by the author, unless they are using project code.

Developers:
Please remember that this is NOT a Rom/device specific app. I would like keep features with limited reach confined to plugins.


----------



## jcase

"mikeadamz said:


> wpa_supplicant editor would be cool.. It'd allow using WPA Enterprise wifi networks.. You could call it "Advanced WiFi Settings"
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=1386


Added to todo list.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Post a link I after you push please 

This sounds like a great project I'm in to help


----------



## supr2nr

I think it would be nice to include the device root wiki in the app. Possibly clean it up and make it a drop down option boxes that the user chooses and then after the selection it shows the wiki information about that phone in the app.


----------



## jcase

supr2nr said:


> I think it would be nice to include the device root wiki in the app. Possibly clean it up and make it a drop down option boxes that the user chooses and then after the selection it shows the wiki information about that phone in the app.


This should be handled on the website, with a mobile format for viewing the wiki. Of course we can link to it.


----------



## supr2nr

Another great item to have would be a kernel repository in the app. Much in the of how kernel manager was supposed to work. Possibly have the developer list what roms he has tested it on. Specs of the kernel. Etc. This would be one last thing for a user to have resource else where to see if a specific kernel will work with their setup.


----------



## bearsfan85

clear battery stats
uninstall root apps
mount system as writable on boot
fix permissions
logcat and dmesg on boot to .txt file (dont know if thats possible but would be great for testing)
enabling logcat to .txt for x amount of time
manage boot animations.zips
quick access to the info menu


----------



## papstar

This is why I love this site. Such a great community.


----------



## ro6666lt

a simple and super powerful file manager built -in is a MUST!!!


----------



## hightech

Peter said:


> Undervolting, splash 1 and 2 change, will think of more.....


+1 this sounds like a great app


----------



## SyNiK4L

loving this idea...to bad im not a dev...lol :-/ good luck fellas. hope to see something cool come outa this.


----------



## tommytomatoe

I'm in. Let me know how I can help


----------



## tperricone

Can't wait! I use the heck out of Optimize Toolbox, but would gladly replace it for a RootzWiki version!


----------



## Kent_Davis

excellent idea to put ll the tools into one package I like it!


----------



## jellybellys

Can't wait to see this app come out!


----------



## justlovejoy

recovery flashing, linux alternative to odin


----------



## jellybellys

justlovejoy said:


> recovery flashing, linux alternative to odin


... ?!?!?!?!
and this belongs here because?


----------



## housry23

Great idea! I have purchased an app called Rom Toolbox, which is pretty much an all in one Theming, boot animation changer, font changer, cpu and kernel control, build.prop editor, file manager, app backup manager....well, you get the picture. It's a great app and one of the best I've bought.

With that being said, I would definitely buy this one too, to support the site. This site has given me a lot and I will give back. I hope this comes to fruition.


----------



## 49907

Hell an update to Rootzbox would be awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

